
Ask HN: What is your plastic sheet for the web? - tahini
I once was listening to a survivalist talk about how, if he had to pick any tool (beyond clothes&#x2F;boots) to survive in the wild, it would be a plastic sheet&#x2F;tarp. He had various uses for the sheet: shelter, collecting water, etc. He was certain it would make up for any other choice of tool. So simple, but so much utility. I&#x27;m curious, if you were going to open up a computer and head out into the web, what (beyond &quot;clothes&#x2F;boots&quot;) would be your single tool of choice?
======
bausshf
A browser

